# Honey Extraction Rooms



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'll post mine as soon as I can take pictures. I'm excited to see others to get lay out ideas.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I'll post mine as soon as I can take pictures. I'm excited to see others to get lay out ideas.


Yeah, hurry up before your wife kicks you out of that room also. Did you ever get the kitchen back into usable condition?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This picture will give Charlie a lot of ammo to insult me about the peeling paint. In service since 1979. All antique equipment.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Seems proper, don't ya think? Antque equipment, antique beekeeper.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Some nice info. here.
http://www.cooknbeals.com/floor.php


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Looks better than what I have Olly! Yes, I'm still band from the kitchen. Thanks for offering up your honey house to all the Bay Area Beesource Beekeepers. You're very generous!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It is nice that you agree that my rental rates are reasonable.


----------

